# Kashi! *new photos!*



## shaelikestaquitos

So I gave Kashi a bath today because he was starting to smell a bit too much like his wheel in the mornings.

He's started really liking baths, and today I caught him doing something hilarious!










Apparently he thinks he's a froggie :lol:

Here are a few more pictures from the bath


----------



## PJM

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

:lol: :lol: Is that a bath splat?! How funny!! What a sweet hedgie you have!


----------



## Hollierae

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

He is just the cutest thing!!! I always enjoy seeing pictures of him


----------



## EryBee

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

Those are so silly and cute! My favorite is the third picture because of hist adorable clumpy face fur.


----------



## schmelderz

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

BATH SPLAT! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

What a cutie


----------



## Tasha

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

So so cute! and great pics too.


----------



## Sela

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

Bath splat? xD NEW FAVOURITE TERM. But yes, Loki does that every evening in his bath, it's how I know he's going to the bathroom.


----------



## AmyLiz

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

how cute!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

Thanks everyone 

Kashi has been a bit of a grumpy pig lately, but he still loves his baths!

He's also taken to sleeping somewhat out in the open these days. Here's a picture 










Please ignore the messy wheel >_> I took this photo before I cleaned it!
He seems to love rearranging the paper towels I use for his litter box..


----------



## Crasholina

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

Haha, that's adorable xD He's such a beautiful boy <333


----------



## Tomato

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

Such a silly hog, looks like he's having fun!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*



Tomato said:


> Such a silly hog, looks like he's having fun!


  Yeah I'm glad he's one of the few hedgies who enjoy their baths ^_^
He's not too fond of foot baths though, I think it's the surface of the sink (it slopes) so he gets all bug eyed trying to climb out :roll:


----------



## AmyLiz

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*



shaelikestaquitos said:


> Yeah I'm glad he's one of the few hedgies who enjoy their baths ^_^


i think my girl is in this club.

i went to give her a foot bath in the sink tonight, and she stood right under the faucet when i turned it on and just stood there :roll:


----------



## ThePliny

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

I love it! The bath splat combined with the 'uh, why am I in here?' expression is priceless!
Pliny is not sure how he feels about the foot bath. He whiffles madly (then again he is a noise-making monster!) and whizzes around. Sometimes he tries to climb out, others he just sits there and makes lots of noise.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*



AmyLiz said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm glad he's one of the few hedgies who enjoy their baths ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> i think my girl is in this club.
> 
> i went to give her a foot bath in the sink tonight, and she stood right under the faucet when i turned it on and just stood there :roll:
Click to expand...

Haha that is too cute!
Kashi doesn't love the water to THAT extent. He learned after sticking his nose under the faucet a few times that it is NOT fun to get water up his nose :lol:



ThePliny said:


> I love it! The bath splat combined with the 'uh, why am I in here?' expression is priceless!
> Pliny is not sure how he feels about the foot bath. He whiffles madly (then again he is a noise-making monster!) and whizzes around. Sometimes he tries to climb out, others he just sits there and makes lots of noise.


Haha Pliny sounds like such a character!
I don't think I've heard of such a vocal hedgie 
I'd love to see videos of him


----------



## spastic_jedi

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

hahaha I love it! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*

ohh, i so needed uplifting pics this afternoon!!!

Shae--Sweetie is also much better about being in the open these days. adulthood.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*



fracturedcircle said:


> ohh, i so needed uplifting pics this afternoon!!!
> 
> Shae--Sweetie is also much better about being in the open these days. adulthood.


Glad to see it helped brighten your day ^-^

Here are more for those of you who are still interested ;D


----------



## PJM

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos!**

What do you mean - still interested? Of course we are! Kashi is adorable!! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog!*



shaelikestaquitos said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohh, i so needed uplifting pics this afternoon!!!
> 
> Shae--Sweetie is also much better about being in the open these days. adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see it helped brighten your day ^-^
> 
> Here are more for those of you who are still interested ;D
Click to expand...

that second picture is HYSTERICAL!


----------



## shetland

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos!**

That second "smile" picture is just priceless!!!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos!**



shetland said:


> That second "smile" picture is just priceless!!!!!





fracturedcircle said:


> that second picture is HYSTERICAL!


He was in the middle of crunching down on a piece of kibble :lol:

He eats his kibbles like they're the best things in the world - makes me want to eat kibble >_>"


----------



## fracturedcircle

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos and video!**

Shae--i have a folder on my computer named "Kashi," so please, share away!

on a random note, how much does he weigh now?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos and video!**



fracturedcircle said:


> Shae--i have a folder on my computer named "Kashi," so please, share away!
> 
> on a random note, how much does he weigh now?


Last time I weighed him (I admit this was like 3 weeks ago :/), he was almost 300 grams. I think you are aware of the weight issue he was having (where he dropped like 60 grams o_o") and well, he grained most of it, but he's still looking rather skinny... which is funny because he's on food that's higher in fat. I think he's just one of those hedgies who need extra fat :/


----------



## fracturedcircle

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos and video!**



shaelikestaquitos said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shae--i have a folder on my computer named "Kashi," so please, share away!
> 
> on a random note, how much does he weigh now?
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I weighed him (I admit this was like 3 weeks ago :/), he was almost 300 grams. I think you are aware of the weight issue he was having (where he dropped like 60 grams o_o") and well, he grained most of it, but he's still looking rather skinny... which is funny because he's on food that's higher in fat. I think he's just one of those hedgies who need extra fat :/
Click to expand...

oh.. i'm afraid that Sweetie is looking a little plump...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos and video!**



fracturedcircle said:


> oh.. i'm afraid that Sweetie is looking a little plump...


oh.. i'm afraid that Sweetie is looking a little plump... [/quote]

Awww chubby widdle Sweetie ^-^ I'm sure he is still adorable, though


----------



## fracturedcircle

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos and video!**



shaelikestaquitos said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh.. i'm afraid that Sweetie is looking a little plump...
> 
> 
> 
> oh.. i'm afraid that Sweetie is looking a little plump...
Click to expand...

Awww chubby widdle Sweetie ^-^ I'm sure he is still adorable, though [/quote]

he was 422g last time i weighed him. it's a decent weight--he just looks bigger (broader?..) than my other guys.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos and video!**

Kashi is too adorable I love pics of him and will never get tired of them


----------



## Tomato

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos!**



shaelikestaquitos said:


> ...
> He eats his kibbles like they're the best things in the world - makes me want to eat kibble >_>"
> ...


How about mealies?? :lol:


----------



## PJM

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos and video!**

How did I miss that video? So cute!! He's a noisy eater like Cholla! CRUNCH! CRUNCH! CRUNCH! I love it!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi thinks he's a frog! *new photos and video!**



fracturedcircle said:


> he was 422g last time i weighed him. it's a decent weight--he just looks bigger (broader?..) than my other guys.


Maybe he's just a big hog ^-^



Tomato said:


> How about mealies?? :lol:


Mealies too, tbh :shock: :lol: 
But the kibble looks soooo tasty lol. I better restrain myself from tasting it though >_>"



PJM said:


> How did I miss that video? So cute!! He's a noisy eater like Cholla! CRUNCH! CRUNCH! CRUNCH! I love it!


Hehe yeah, I'm so used to it now, it worries me if I don't hear it before I fall asleep. Like last night I was worried because I hadn't heard him eat... but this morning I woke up to 1/5 of the kibble gone sooo ;D


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi! *new photos and video, and a HILARIOUS photo**

Hey guys so I JUST snapped a picture of Kashi sleeping and it's the funniest thing ever!










Not sure how that's in any way comfortable but oh well


----------



## Hedgieonboard

*Re: Kashi! *new photos and video, and a HILARIOUS photo**

omg that is too cute, he is totally crashed out lol  I love it!


----------



## EryBee

*Re: Kashi! *new photos and video, and a HILARIOUS photo**

Love that little stick leg!


----------



## Galvon

*Re: Kashi! *new photos and video, and a HILARIOUS photo**

He's so cute! AND he lets you pet his head :shock: . What a sweetie. Sandy would have my head if I ever tried that. :lol:


----------



## PJM

*Re: Kashi! *new photos and video, and a HILARIOUS photo**

Aww! What a cutie!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

*Re: Kashi! *new photos and video, and a HILARIOUS photo**

Aww, he's a tired boy! How sweet :mrgreen:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi! *new photos and video, and a HILARIOUS photo**



Galvon said:


> He's so cute! AND he lets you pet his head :shock: . What a sweetie. Sandy would have my head if I ever tried that. :lol:


He used to be even more relaxed around me but around 2 weeks ago he started acting huffier than usual (because I'm guessing his late quilling started). He's almost finished quilling now and he's returning to his sweet-natured self ^-^

Kashi did not like it when I pet his visor quills at first either, but I kept doing it. Now he's fine with me playing with his ears, even, but he still doesn't like me touching the skirt of his quills.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi! *new photos and video, and a HILARIOUS photo**

Here's another video of Kashi.

It's just of him settling down for a nap during our bonding session 






Sorry if it's a little boring, but he's such a sweetie!

I'm so glad he has stopped being so aggressive


----------



## PJM

*Re: Kashi! *new photos and video, and a HILARIOUS photo**

It's not boring at all! It's so sweet & comforting. Kashi is so loved. *sign*


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

*Re: Kashi! *new photos and video, and a HILARIOUS photo**



PJM said:


> It's not boring at all! It's so sweet & comforting. Kashi is so loved. *sign*


He's a spoiled little boy :lol:

And more! 









Me in my Halloween costume and cuddling with Kashi  (It was a giant kitty cat kigurumi/suit)









Just hangin' out 
He's quilling (as you can tell :lol: )


----------



## PJM

Awe - nothing better than a lap-full o hedgie!


----------



## MeganChantelle

Kashi is adorable


----------



## Nicktyelor

Adorable!!! I have a salt and pepper hedgie that looks very similar to yours! He's sorta grumpy but I still love him :mrgreen:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi just being a cute little piggie 



Nicktyelor said:


> Adorable!!! I have a salt and pepper hedgie that looks very similar to yours! He's sorta grumpy but I still love him :mrgreen:


Kashi is a chocolate chip ^-^ Please post pictures!!


----------



## PJM

Awwe!! So cute & cuddly!


----------



## shetland

There is nothing better than a spoiled hedgie, and I love every story.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Aww, very cute pictures Shae! I love the last one! :mrgreen:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Today I took out Kashi so that I could spend some time with him while I studied for my exam tomorrow...
And of course, instead of studying, I ending up taking some pictures of Kashi ^-^



























My many distractions... including Kashi


----------



## shetland

I absolutely love the first picture on your notebook! "Not me; I didn't do it, honest!" He is just so adorable and you can never give us enough pictures of him!!!!! Kashi gets an A+++++++++


----------



## PJM

Ditto! I also love the first picture! He's the best part of literacy!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Those are so cute  The first one had me smiling and laughing cause it almost looked like he was whispering something like "pssssst, over here". I have too active of an imagination I suppose lol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

I love them all! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi falling asleep while having a little snack :lol:









Sleepy hog~

















Kashi and I ^-^


----------



## PJM

You're both cuties! :lol: What a sweet, sleepy hedgie.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Great pics of you and Kashi  I think the third is my fav cause you can tell the bond between you two.

editted typo


----------



## fracturedcircle

the third one is my fav too!


----------



## schmelderz

Sweet pictures Shae!


----------



## Nancy

He is so cute. I still think the one in your signature is the best.


----------



## Karine =^_^=

Super nice pictures! I wish hedgies would like meeting other hedgies so we could make a little hedgie party! In my dreams...


----------



## Nicktyelor

So Cute!!!!!!!!!!  made my heart melt. She looks so comfortable with you. Does she ball up or get frightened at all when you pick her up in the towel? Mr. Wilson is pretty skiddish about me picking him up at all  Hes getting better but it'll definitely take time to get him to come out of his shell completely. Was Kashi naturally sociable or did you have to work with her?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Nancy said:


> He is so cute. I still think the one in your signature is the best.


Haha I love my signature too! Unfortunately, Kashi isn't as shy anymore, so I can't get a single picture of him where he's hiding and peering out at me :lol:



Karine =^_^= said:


> Super nice pictures! I wish hedgies would like meeting other hedgies so we could make a little hedgie party! In my dreams...


Me too!

I wish we could have little hedgie get togethers where all the hedgies play with each other 



Nicktyelor said:


> So Cute!!!!!!!!!!  made my heart melt. She looks so comfortable with you. Does she ball up or get frightened at all when you pick her up in the towel? Mr. Wilson is pretty skiddish about me picking him up at all  Hes getting better but it'll definitely take time to get him to come out of his shell completely. Was Kashi naturally sociable or did you have to work with her?


Kashi gets huffy when I wake him up at first, but he's never completely balled up before. Also, he still gets huffy if I catch him off guard and he still gets skittish if I move my hand too quickly over his head or something, but I don't think any hedgie outgrows that (or it's very rare)
He was handled quite a lot by my breeder's kids, so he was pretty social. When I first brought him home, though, he was not comfortable being outside of his cuddle sack, and he didn't even take food from me... but he has never been very frightened, more aggressive. For example, he used to charge/bite at my hand if I stuck it in his cage when he was awake (when he first came), but now he doesn't do that anymore.

I found the best way to get him used to me petting him was petting him while he was eating  We've come a long way - he even lets me pet his face/ears and the skirts of his quills now. I have yet to pet his belly because he doesn't like that. I'm working on it though ^^


----------



## Nicktyelor

Awwww! That's great! Mr. Wilson was from someone on craigslist, poor little guy, so I'm having to get him accustomed to handling. I'm pretty sure he was neglected of attention when he was young. His personality might just be more reclusive. Best of wishes for you and Kashi. She is absolutely adorable! 
Here's a pic of Mr. Wilson from this morning after his bath. Sorry about the bad quality. It was taken with my cell phone.


----------



## Nicktyelor

Also I'm so sorry for calling Kashi a girl all this time :lol: The name could go either way.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Nicktyelor said:


> Awwww! That's great! Mr. Wilson was from someone on craigslist, poor little guy, so I'm having to get him accustomed to handling. I'm pretty sure he was neglected of attention when he was young. His personality might just be more reclusive. Best of wishes for you and Kashi. She is absolutely adorable!
> Here's a pic of Mr. Wilson from this morning after his bath. Sorry about the bad quality. It was taken with my cell phone.


Thank you ^-^, Good luck to you and Mr Wilson  As long as you keep at it, I'm sure you guys will form a special bond <3
Mr Wilson is also super adorable, btw  I love hedgies in blankies, they look so cuddly and warm ^-^
Kashi is actually hilarious. When he's around a new surrounding (like my boyfriend's) he's very inquisitive and is comfortable with people petting him, but once he is in my arms and other people try to pet him he will get all huffy and will sometimes even bite people :? 
I kinda don't mind, because he's such a sweetheart to me, but my sister sometimes gets very sad about it. I keep telling her she needs to handle him if she wants him to like him but she doesn't listen, of course :lol: 
No problem ;D
I think Kashi looks like a little girlie anyway


----------



## shetland

I love every Kashi picture! I can NEVER get enough!!


----------



## Tomato

I love the pictures... Kashi looks so happy.  My li'l girl doesn't mind getting pet sometime but usually not during eating time. If I get close it huffs and runs and hides (even if I have a treat in-hand!)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

This is what usual bath time is like ever since LeRoux has joined our family.
He LOVES water. We have no idea why.
Don't worry, he won't try to attack Kashi. He is only around him with my supervision, and he has never shown any aggression towards him, just curiosity ^-^


----------



## ThePliny

That last picture is hilarious! Kashi is such a character. I've got to get some more photos of Pliny and figure out how to do some video. He really is a noise machine. If I let him romp around my bedroom at night he sounds like a snuffling, whiffling freight train.
It is funny, the way hedgies react to cats and dogs and vice versa. Pliny is totally non-plussed by the two cats and dog at his 'country house' (the farm)- even when he met my supervisor's two cats he just snuffled on his merry little way, licking the hardwood floor for smells. The cats on the other were rather petrified. 430grams of spiky terror! Not that I would ever leave him unsupervised with another animal.
Love that your cat is a bathtub addict. One of the farm cats goes absolutely bonkers for bathtubs and faucets. Most weird!


----------



## PJM

shaelikestaquitos said:


>


 :lol: Is the pen the dividing line? No hedgies/cats past this point! Stay on your side & everything will be fine! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

PJM said:


> :lol: Is the pen the dividing line? No hedgies/cats past this point! Stay on your side & everything will be fine! :lol:


It's actually the toothbrush I bathe Kashi with xD

Here's a video of Kashi in his bath 
My favorite part is around 1:45 hehe so cute ^-^


----------



## PJM

Adorable!! My favorite part is about 1:56 - when you're petting his head & he puts his head down. "Sigh" so cute.

*edited to add : Oh! Almost forgot - you have such pretty hands Shae! I can never keep my polish on for more than 5 minutes!


----------



## I<3Hejji

I loved the whole video, but I agree - the part where he crawls on your hand and the part when you pet him and he puts his head down SQUEEEEEE!!! I show my boyfriend videos/photos of Kashi whenever you post them and when he tries to talk about them later and forgets Kashi's name he refers to him as "that super adorable hedgehog". Kashi is super cute! Keep posting new stuff for us to askdlfjals;kdfj over!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

PJM said:


> Adorable!! My favorite part is about 1:56 - when you're petting his head & he puts his head down. "Sigh" so cute.
> 
> *edited to add : Oh! Almost forgot - you have such pretty hands Shae! I can never keep my polish on for more than 5 minutes!


Hehe yeah  Today's bath actually made me realize just how far I have come in terms of gaining Kashi's trust. He is suuuuuper docile and even comes looking for me now 

Thank you ^-^ They're actually chipped in this video  But I do nail art for fun so I'm always trying different ideas/looks every week/2 weeks ;D It's a hobby of mine 



I<3Hejji said:


> I loved the whole video, but I agree - the part where he crawls on your hand and the part when you pet him and he puts his head down SQUEEEEEE!!! I show my boyfriend videos/photos of Kashi whenever you post them and when he tries to talk about them later and forgets Kashi's name he refers to him as "that super adorable hedgehog". Kashi is super cute! Keep posting new stuff for us to askdlfjals;kdfj over!


Hehe well thank you guyss ;D Kashi adores being doted on, so he'd be happy to hear he's adored


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Just Kashi and I chillin' on a Thursday night 
He keeps my tummy warm when I feel sicky ;D


----------



## PJM

Shae - chillin'
Kashi - chillin' 
Shae's nails - rockin'!!


----------



## mtnwmn

PJM said:


> Shae - chillin'
> Kashi - chillin'
> Shae's nails - rockin'!!


second!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I agree too lol  I really love the nail polish also.


----------



## shetland

Kashi looks surprised. Very sweet!


----------



## schmelderz

Love the pictures! You're so pretty Shae!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi decided to be a jerk today. After I gave him a foot bath, he decided he wanted to use the bathroom. I let him go to his litter box to pee, and the minute he finished doing his business, he just lay right down on top of his now-urine-stained paper towel as if to say "HA! Betcha hate me now!!!" lolol Ughhh I gave his belly a quick rinse after this incident because I didn't want him putting pee all over my shirt >_< Look at that face though! What a grump :lol:


----------



## firephoenixla

HAHA, that is a total, "so how do you like me now?" look! what a little turd ;P


----------



## PJM

"Yeah, I'm gonna rub it in good!"
But you can never be upset with that cute face!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

PJM said:


> "Yeah, I'm gonna rub it in good!"
> But you can never be upset with that cute face!


LMAO PJM HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
That is so appropriate haha
But you're right, I can't ever get upset with him :lol:


----------



## hedgielover

All of these pictures are super cute. I hadn't seen this thread in a while so I just went through all of them now and watched the videos. I love that your cat was hanging off the tub wanting to have a bath with Kashi! They are both super cute.


----------



## Tomato

Very cute pictures... love the facial expression on the first one!  To me, it's like shovelling the snow - I'll shovel a maximum of twice at a time then I just leave it be.

_For those unfamiliar with snowstorms, sometimes it snows so hard, but the time you get to the end of the driveway, there's another layer of snow already so you shovel again... I do that twice then go inside!  _


----------



## zomeister

These pictures are so cute!

I just noticed you were bathing him, I have a quick question. How do you dry your hedgie off? I don't want to make my hedgie sick or to cold so I want to know a good way to dry him off!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Kashi is so funny and I love the expressions he makes, you can tell exactly how he's feeling with a look lol


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Tomato said:


> Very cute pictures... love the facial expression on the first one!  To me, it's like shovelling the snow - I'll shovel a maximum of twice at a time then I just leave it be.
> 
> _For those unfamiliar with snowstorms, sometimes it snows so hard, but the time you get to the end of the driveway, there's another layer of snow already so you shovel again... I do that twice then go inside!  _


Hahahaha that's hilarious 
Loving the Canadian sense of humor 



hedgielover said:


> All of these pictures are super cute. I hadn't seen this thread in a while so I just went through all of them now and watched the videos. I love that your cat was hanging off the tub wanting to have a bath with Kashi! They are both super cute.


Hehe yeah, LeRoux is a silly kitty  He bathes with all the members in the family :lol:



zomeister said:


> These pictures are so cute!
> 
> I just noticed you were bathing him, I have a quick question. How do you dry your hedgie off? I don't want to make my hedgie sick or to cold so I want to know a good way to dry him off!


I wrap him up in a towel and i hold him/keep him warm until he drives off


----------



## Nancy

It's a well known fact that the snow plow sits and waits for you to finish shoveling your driveway and go back inside. Then it goes by and you have to go out and start all over again. Chances are good that once you are back inside the second time, the plow will make another pass just because those snowbanks weren't pushed back quite far enough on the first pass. That's when we say &%^$ it and drive through the snowbank. :lol:


----------



## Alastrina

Kashi is so photogenic! I'm jealous ^_^


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Nancy said:


> It's a well known fact that the snow plow sits and waits for you to finish shoveling your driveway and go back inside. Then it goes by and you have to go out and start all over again. Chances are good that once you are back inside the second time, the plow will make another pass just because those snowbanks weren't pushed back quite far enough on the first pass. That's when we say &%^$ it and drive through the snowbank. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: So true, Nancy, so true!!!!

Great photos, as always Shae!


----------



## ThePliny

At least your city plows the streets! In Calgary we only plow major roads. Gotta love the AWD vehicles. *sigh* :roll: 
Kashi has the best expression on his face - ' He he, I am an innocent little angel who would never do anything wrong...."


----------



## jdlover90

Awww, Kashi is just so adorable!! :lol: 
Silly hedgies!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I have the same expression as Kashi at the end of a long day.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I love Kashi pics, he is so photogenic and adorable


----------



## PJM

Awwe, Shae! Your visor-bangs are down! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

PJM said:


> Awwe, Shae! Your visor-bangs are down! :lol:


:lol: yes, I was having a particularly bad day at work that day  I work for a call center that is outsourced to the US, and I work in customer service department for a food delivery company... so I get a lot of angry, cranky, hungry people calling me and yelling at me like the food being delivered cold is my fault :|

At any rate, here's another picture of Kashi ;D


----------



## susanaproenca

Aaaw this picture made me smile!  I love pictures of hedgies with their little legs sticking up, that's how Mustard is in almost all the pictures I have from her.


----------



## PJM

That's such a cute picture of Kashi!! I love it as well, when they stick their feet out. Want to grab them.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That is such an adorable pic  I always found it so amazing how they can hide their legs and make them look so much shorter (I know its by design but still amazing lol). I remember the first time I seen my hedgie walking with his legs out I was totally amazed and couldn't believe how tall he was, then I wondered how he was able to hide them so well lol


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi likes to explore my hoodie after baths :lol:


----------



## PJM

That's such an AWESOME picture! It's very "artsy"! I love it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

So I took Kashi out today just before class because the lighting was fantastic in my room and I managed to capture my most favorite photo of "us" (Kashi and I )










I love it! It's my favorite photo of us, he looks so precious <3


----------



## pooka dotted

AWWWWWWWWEEEEEEE!!! That picture is so Adorable!! You and Kashi are quite the twosome  I bet your boyfriend is jealous haha all these pictures of you and your little man


----------



## PJM

Awwe!! I love it!! So cute! *so jealous!*


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

A big "awwwww" to that!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

pooka dotted said:


> AWWWWWWWWEEEEEEE!!! That picture is so Adorable!! You and Kashi are quite the twosome  I bet your boyfriend is jealous haha all these pictures of you and your little man


Kashi is my special little man, and the boyfriend is the other man  :lol:


----------



## Alastrina

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Kashi is my special little man, and the boyfriend is the other man  :lol:


  You too?

I agree with pooka, you two are a stunning couple ^_^


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Great picture of the two of you


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Hello all, I'm back for another update!

I've been extremely busy with school so I haven't had the chance to update and such, but I'm here now with an adorable video of Kashi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HiFnxDC ... r_embedded


----------



## PJM

Adorable!! Pampered little sneak. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

PJM said:


> Adorable!! Pampered little sneak. :lol:


Hehe yeah I love how he thinks he's a ninja :lol: He wasn't in the mood to "socialize" yesterday night so he took kibbles from me like this all night :roll:


----------



## fracturedcircle

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I've been extremely busy with school so I haven't had the chance to update and such


i've been wondering about you.


----------



## silversheep

Probably the most photogenic hedgehog I've seen. He even looks right into the camera!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I always love seeing Kashi updates  He's such an adorable sneaky hedgie :lol:


----------



## shetland

I have watched his other videos too. He is adorable and stunning. Its also obvious how gently you take care of this little hedgie.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

fracturedcircle said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been extremely busy with school so I haven't had the chance to update and such
> 
> 
> 
> i've been wondering about you.
Click to expand...

Yeah, between my new job and school I've really had no time to even check HHC 

Thank you, everyone, in regards to how handsome Kashi is ;D He knows it too, I'm convinced. He will give me the cutest little looks for pieces of kibbles and mealies; it makes me go aslkdfjladkfjadsf and I'll become so overwhelmed with cuteness that I will begin baby-talking to him in a high pitched voice >_<


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I haven't had that much time to spend with Kashi lately (maximum half an hour a night for the past week ) So I took him out for a nice bath and loooong cuddle session <3 He was a bit huffier than usual at first (I guess it's from lack of handling) but by the end of the session he was back to his sweet cuddly self


----------



## iinustii

shaelikestaquitos said:


>


I dunno why, but I really love this picture. Awesome colors and everything 

All the pictures were lovely, though! Loved every one of them.

Also, funny thing... all the cats I've encountered that have liked water has been that shade of red/orange. When it comes to cats and water, perhaps it's in the color-genes


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Thank you iinustii ^_^
Maybe so  LeRoux is a bit of a weirdo; everything he does is just so strange ^_^

Another picture of Kashi










I gave him a foot bath today because his feet were sooo dirty. He doesn't like the sink because of the sloping surface, and after I cleaned him and put him in his cuddle sack/towel for cuddle time he went nuts for like 10 minutes :shock:
He started running in and out of the cuddle sack, sniffing and even nudging me at times and then finally settled down to go back to sleep :lol:


----------



## PJM

I love Kashi's pictures. You have a great artistic eye.


----------



## susanaproenca

That is such a great picture (as usual!)  Kashi is way too cute for words!


----------



## iinustii

Can't hep but agree with the above, way too cute


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi has gotten into the habit of grabbing his back foot with his front paw while eating mealies on his back... I'm not sure what that means, but he sure looks supah cute when he does it ;D


----------



## Sunflowerseeds

That is so adorable! It's like a little baby that loves to grab at their feet.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

He looks like he is doing a Karate Chop and kick in that picture with a little Mohawk, too cute for words


----------



## PJM

I love it! The little foot grab is precious!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Today I gave Kashi a bath, and unsuccessfully attempted to trim his front nails.
Usually I don't wake him up this early, so he was extra grumpy.

This is him after his bath, crunching on kibbles angrily :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I gave Kashi a piece of fig to eat.. and this is what happened.


----------



## PJM

:lol: I love Kashi!! Angry eating & is that fig on his head!?

Can he get any cuter!??


----------



## Hedgieonboard

He made a little top hat! :lol: How can something that seems like it would be gross be so amusing and cute to me


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

PJM said:


> :lol: I love Kashi!! Angry eating & is that fig on his head!?
> 
> Can he get any cuter!??


Yes, he managed to get the piece of fig wedged between his visor quills to make a hat :lol:



Hedgieonboard said:


> He made a little top hat! :lol: How can something that seems like it would be gross be so amusing and cute to me


And I just bathed him too.. >_<; :roll:


----------



## shetland

In your Easter bonnet...............


----------



## toblerone

This is kind of random, but I was wondering how did you choose Kashi as the name for your hedgehog? It's a wonderfully adorable name for a wonderfully adorable hedgehog! Just wondering where the name came from.


----------



## ReginasMommy

I just went through and looked at all the pictures, and Kashi is ADORABLE! And I love the pics where you can see tiny hedgie teeth! So cute!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

toblerone said:


> This is kind of random, but I was wondering how did you choose Kashi as the name for your hedgehog? It's a wonderfully adorable name for a wonderfully adorable hedgehog! Just wondering where the name came from.


Kashi is the romanization a Korean word (I guess you could write it as Ggashi for pronounciation) which means Thorn in Korean 



ReginasMommy said:


> I just went through and looked at all the pictures, and Kashi is ADORABLE! And I love the pics where you can see tiny hedgie teeth! So cute!


Thank you ^_^ I love his lil crooked teeth too :lol:

Here's a video of Kashi eating mealies today ^_^


----------



## toblerone

shaelikestaquitos said:


> toblerone said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is kind of random, but I was wondering how did you choose Kashi as the name for your hedgehog? It's a wonderfully adorable name for a wonderfully adorable hedgehog! Just wondering where the name came from.
> 
> 
> 
> Kashi is the romanization a Korean word (I guess you could write it as Ggashi for pronounciation) which means Thorn in Korean
> 
> 
> 
> ReginasMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just went through and looked at all the pictures, and Kashi is ADORABLE! And I love the pics where you can see tiny hedgie teeth! So cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ^_^ I love his lil crooked teeth too :lol:
> 
> Thorn in Korean, that's brilliantly cute!
> 
> Here's a video of Kashi eating mealies today ^_^
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That was so adorable  20 secs in it looked like he tried reaching out to grab one, too cute for words.


----------



## danilious

He is a cutie and has beautiful quills.


----------



## banzer_kadaj

wohoh.. im new here.. can call me a newborn 
i want to share my hedgehog photos n video.. maybe bad.. but i prod about it.. teach me if i wrong all  thx...

this is all the link

http://s848.photobucket.com/albums/ab42 ... /Hedgehog/

and this..

http://s848.photobucket.com/albums/ab42 ... %20Childs/

and dont forget to see my first shooting videos for may baby (hoglet)


----------



## PJM

Banzer - you have beautiful hedgies. You will probably want to start your very own thread! At the top there is a button that says to start a new thread. That way we can comment only on your hedgies & not get them all mixed up with Kashi!


----------



## banzer_kadaj

PJM said:


> Banzer - you have beautiful hedgies. You will probably want to start your very own thread! At the top there is a button that says to start a new thread. That way we can comment only on your hedgies & not get them all mixed up with Kashi!


oh

i think this thread like other forum that mix all about photos.. im soryy 

thx advice n comments sir 
thx very much


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi in a ball, lookin' adorable as usual


----------



## schmelderz

Super cute <3


----------



## PJM

I love me some Kashi!!! What a little cutie! Precious expression on his face.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi becomes more and more comfortable with me each day <3
His favorite spot to sleep is in my palm now!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Oh he's such a sweetie! Look at that cute little face! He really loves you


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

A couple more from his palm sleeping time 


















Giving me the stink eye for pulling out the camera on him while he's trying to peacefully sleep :lol:


----------



## firephoenixla

aawwwweeee! he's all curled up in your hand like a tiny little cat! so cute!


----------



## PJM

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Kashi becomes more and more comfortable with me each day <3
> His favorite spot to sleep is in my palm now!


Oh my goodness...can Kashi be any more adorable??? I just love him sleeping in your hand. I can't imagine how long I would have to stay still (which is impossible for me) before either of my hedgies would fall asleep. Such precious pictures & I'm so glad you shared them.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Those are beyond heart melting and adorable


----------



## Midevalmiss

Oh I think I am in love with Kashi now. You are so lucky that yours hedgehog small enough to sleep in your hand!! and that he will do that!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

PJM said:


> Oh my goodness...can Kashi be any more adorable??? I just love him sleeping in your hand. I can't imagine how long I would have to stay still (which is impossible for me) before either of my hedgies would fall asleep. Such precious pictures & I'm so glad you shared them.[/quote
> 
> Funny thing about Kashi is that when I take him out for cuddle time, he will pretty much settle anywhere I put him and go right back to sleep :lol: I was picking him up off my lap and moving my palm around to get a better picture and he just sat there in the same position, just giving me a dirty look for disturbing his sleep :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Midevalmiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think I am in love with Kashi now. You are so lucky that yours hedgehog small enough to sleep in your hand!! and that he will do that!!
Click to expand...

He is quite small for a hedgie ^_^ It's a recent development  He used to sleep out in the open when I took him out, but he'd always bury his face on the crook of my arm, etc, but not anymore apparently :lol:


----------



## KamoLover

I LOVE Kashi pictures. I ALWAYS look at your posts. He is such a personality! I hafta admit I am somewhat jealous of your ability to capture amazingly adorable pictures....do you have a camera glued to your hand or what!? What a sweet boy =]


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

KamoLover said:


> I LOVE Kashi pictures. I ALWAYS look at your posts. He is such a personality! I hafta admit I am somewhat jealous of your ability to capture amazingly adorable pictures....do you have a camera glued to your hand or what!? What a sweet boy =]


I have my blackberry with me at all times, so I'm able to snap some really hilarious pics ^_^

Newest photo of Kashi









He is such a silly hog! He sat there like that for a while before faceplanting on my palm to fall asleep :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy

AAAHAHAHAHA what a cutie!!! Those little legs! SO ADORABLE! I can't handle it! My brain is going to overload from the adorable hedgie twiggy legs AND the teeth!


----------



## shetland

He is so gorgeous and it is amazing how much he trusts you.


----------



## Kenzy

I love his toothy grin here! So cute!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Thank you everyone ^_^

The photo makes me think he is part gerbil or something of the sort :lol:
Can you imagine? a hedgehog gerbil that hops around hissing and popping :lol:



shetland said:


> He is so gorgeous and it is amazing how much he trusts you.


Thank you ^_^
We've come a loooong way  Makes me feel so accomplished whenever I take him out for bonding time <3


----------



## PJM

That's such a great picture!! I love it!


----------



## Alastrina

Such amazing, adorable pictures! And Mr. Kashi.... so sweet!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Awwwwwww! Kashi photos and stories are always so precious!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

No picture today, but a cute story.

I don't have a top for my cage yet (I know >_<) but I guess my mom was cleaning my room and had accidentally left the door open... Well, one of my cats, LeRoux (the orange one that bathes with Kashi :lol got into the cage.

When I saw the door open I freaked out and rushed into my room, only to find LeRoux trying to take Kashi's "roommate" (AKA a tiny pink bunny stuffed animal) out of the box. Kashi huffed at him and charged, making LeRoux jump out of the cage, and pulled the bunny back into his house by one of its ears!!! :lol:

I never thought he actually liked the bunny (I mostly kept it in their because I thought it looked cute in there) but awwwww!!


----------



## susanaproenca

That is such a cute story, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PJM

:lol: That's such a cute story!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I lied.
PIcture from tonight 

He was trying SO hard to keep his eyes open, it was soo cute lolol
He kept changing positions around my tummy too :roll: He'd get settled and stretch, and then 5 minutes later, nope, not good enough *moves to another spot* lolol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

AWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## tut

AWW HOW CUTE!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi did a rare thing today - he peed on me. Usually he doesn't, but today he decided that my tummy would be a great place to go -___-

This was his face afterwards:

"I pee on you. Sorreh."


----------



## panda

hahahaa adorable! he looks so guilty! cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

He is always so adorable. It does look like a guilty expression on his face though lol


----------



## PJM

I wanna kiss that little tummy!!


----------



## ReginasMommy

AAAAH Kashi is so cute! And his little paw by his face like, "Oh, I'm so embarassed..." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tobyluvr2000

I just came across this thread, and spent half an hour looking through all 18 pages :lol: Kashi is absolutely adorable!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

More pictures!



















It's going to get cut off a bit because of the format of this forum, but enjoy anyway~~


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I think I just melted from the cuteness of his little leg hanging down like that


----------



## PJM

The dangling leg is adorable!


----------



## panda

awesome pictures!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

"Hand make good peelow!"









Today Kashi discovered a new cuddling spot.
Not just on my palm, but using the space between my thumb and index finger as a head rest :lol:


----------



## PJM

So cute!! Comfort comes first!


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Kashi is so cute!


----------



## toblerone

Hey Shaelikestaquitos! I was wondering if you could post some pictures of Kashi's cage, possibly with the uber adorable Kashi in it?!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

toblerone said:


> Hey Shaelikestaquitos! I was wondering if you could post some pictures of Kashi's cage, possibly with the uber adorable Kashi in it?!


I'll try to get a picture of his playpen and as well as his cage (with Kashi in it) tonight ^_^

For now here's the pic of his cage I took recently (No Kashi in the photo though):


----------



## toblerone

That's wildly helpful Shaelikestaquitos!  The cage I'm making my hedgie is about the same size, are you able to keep yours at a comfortable temperature with the one che? And I can't wait to see the play pen! Kashi is so adorable! I also like how simple yet elegant the cage is! Looks Be-utiful!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

toblerone said:


> That's wildly helpful Shaelikestaquitos!  The cage I'm making my hedgie is about the same size, are you able to keep yours at a comfortable temperature with the one che? And I can't wait to see the play pen! Kashi is so adorable! I also like how simple yet elegant the cage is! Looks Be-utiful!!!


The front area can get a little cold, so I have an extra CHE that I have already bought for the winter, but for now it's been fine. I still need to go buy a lid for it, but I'm not sure if it's worth it now since I'm getting a CN soon.

Thank you ^_^ It has more stuff in it that you can't see, like I have a terracotta pot wrapped in fleece for when it gets hotter, and he likes to go in there and hang out at night sometimes. He's not really a big fan of toys, so I'm trying to find other ways to make his cage more fun


----------



## panda

Norma isnt too interested in toys either, but she does like to snuggle up with the small stuffed animals i have put in her cage, i am not sure if you have tried those already but maybe Kashi would like stuffies as well?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

panda said:


> Norma isnt too interested in toys either, but she does like to snuggle up with the small stuffed animals i have put in her cage, i am not sure if you have tried those already but maybe Kashi would like stuffies as well?


He has a bunny rabbit roommate he likes  I didn't think he even was interested in it until a couple of weeks ago, when one of my cats got into the cage and was attempting to steal the toy. Kashi charged at him, making the cat jump out, and then took the bunny by the ear and dragged it into his home :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

The stuffed bunny roommate ;D


----------



## panda

that is the cutest story!!! and what a cute little stuffie! Norma has a monkey, a bunny & a hedgehog, i swap out the bunny and hedgie but she realllllly loves the Monkey, once the way she was cuddling under it looked like the monkey had its arms around her. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

panda said:


> that is the cutest story!!! and what a cute little stuffie! Norma has a monkey, a bunny & a hedgehog, i swap out the bunny and hedgie but she realllllly loves the Monkey, once the way she was cuddling under it looked like the monkey had its arms around her. :lol:


That is so adorable! Kashi has shown no interest in anything else but his wheel, that stuffed animal, and sometiems he will play with the spring cat toy I have in his age... but he's not very "playful" lol

Today's picture is of Kashi's "nom nom" face :3


----------



## panda

ohh so cute!!!! Kashi is just adorable.
Norma really isnt too playful either, she really just seems annoyed with me most of the time. :roll: but i still bring her out every night, even if all she will do is snuggle and hide somewhere and nap till i put her away :roll: being so cute makes up for their grumpiness though! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I think the grump/attitude is a part of a hedgie's charm ^_^

Kashi is usually quite sweet when it comes to cuddling (he likes getting his face pet, etc), but today he was extra grumpy for some reason.

He made such a fuss when I tried to pet his visor quills, but had absolutely no problem with me rubbing his ears :lol: Everytime I tried touching his quills it was like "Ma, you're messing up my hairdo!!! >=(" hahahaha so cute, but what a grumppp <3

He also likes to be a jerk and walk around his cage with his mouth full... So I wake up to crumbs EVERYWHERE... -___-


----------



## panda

haha your stories always have me giggling out loud. 
and i do agree, their little attitudes gives them a spunk i just adore and cant help but giggle at. they are soo tiny but act like little bullies with their huffing and poking :roll: often when Norma huffs and puffs at me i say "ohh you think youre tough ay?" & just snuggle her even more and sometimes i huff back hehe. my dad loves to "aggravate" her by petting her and being sweet with her :lol: and when she huffs at him he says "ohh im reallllly scared". its so funny, my mom is almost scared of her and says Norma is "mean to her" :roll: one time i was away and there was a tornado watch so my parents took her and my puppy to the basement.. Norma bit her shirt and wouldnt let go :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

panda said:


> haha your stories always have me giggling out loud.
> and i do agree, their little attitudes gives them a spunk i just adore and cant help but giggle at. they are soo tiny but act like little bullies with their huffing and poking :roll: often when Norma huffs and puffs at me i say "ohh you think youre tough ay?" & just snuggle her even more and sometimes i huff back hehe. my dad loves to "aggravate" her by petting her and being sweet with her :lol: and when she huffs at him he says "ohh im reallllly scared". its so funny, my mom is almost scared of her and says Norma is "mean to her" :roll: one time i was away and there was a tornado watch so my parents took her and my puppy to the basement.. Norma bit her shirt and wouldnt let go :lol:


They think they're so tough :roll: :lol: 
Sometimes when I go by Kashi's cage in the middle of the night to have a drink of water, he will start growling and attempting to climb the sides to "attack" me. The moment I put my hand in and he figures out it's me, though, he will just hop back on his wheel for a run. When he growls, though, omg, it is HILARIOUS. Just imagine hedgehogs with their spindly little legs going "Grrrr" and trying their best to get at you XD


----------



## tut

shaelikestaquitos said:


> They think they're so tough :roll: :lol:
> Sometimes when I go by Kashi's cage in the middle of the night to have a drink of water, he will start growling and attempting to climb the sides to "attack" me. The moment I put my hand in and he figures out it's me, though, he will just hop back on his wheel for a run. When he growls, though, omg, it is HILARIOUS. Just imagine hedgehogs with their spindly little legs going "Grrrr" and trying their best to get at you XD


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: This made my day! I love hearing Kashi stories!

You NEED to get either a pic or a video of this! I think that would be adorable


----------



## tut

shaelikestaquitos said:


> They think they're so tough :roll: :lol:
> Sometimes when I go by Kashi's cage in the middle of the night to have a drink of water, he will start growling and attempting to climb the sides to "attack" me. The moment I put my hand in and he figures out it's me, though, he will just hop back on his wheel for a run. When he growls, though, omg, it is HILARIOUS. Just imagine hedgehogs with their spindly little legs going "Grrrr" and trying their best to get at you XD


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: This made my day! I love hearing Kashi stories!

You NEED to get either a pic or a video of this! I think that would be adorable


----------



## panda

i completely agree, a video of Kashi playing 'guard hog' is in order :lol:


----------



## toblerone

Your description of Kashi being guard hedghie reminded me of toulouse from aristocats!




too great! also i think they should make those "guard dog" signs for hedgehogs!
"caution, guard hedgie at work!" :lol:


----------



## panda

ahhh!!!! :lol: he really does act like a little hedgie there.. its been so long since i have seen that movie.
i'm thinking we may need to photoshop a little sign hehe


----------



## infamousrenie

What a gorgeous baby!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Because it's summer and rather hot, I have placed a terracotta pot inside Kashi's cage, covered with fleece. I don't remember the member's username, but I took the idea off of her, as she gave her hedgie, Donna, a terracotta pot 

So far it's been working well. He likes to go in there to chill/sleep and at night I will hide some mealies in there for him 

Kashi seems to be going through quilling for the second/third time... I am finding quills in his cage everyday.

Sorry for the poop, btw!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That is so cute  I like the terracotta pot idea.


----------



## panda

aw he looks like hes saying "maaa this is my club house!!" haha


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi got some nommy mealies today 






Lookithimmmmm awwwww

I think he pulls off the pink igloo very well, what do you guys think?


----------



## DexterTheHog

Dexter loves his flower pot as well! He doesn't sleep in it but he likes to go in there and scratch around


----------



## panda

cute video, he seems to love the igloo upgrade!  like going from apartment to condo :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

DexterTheHog said:


> Dexter loves his flower pot as well! He doesn't sleep in it but he likes to go in there and scratch around


Yeah, for the most part, Kashi is the same. I hear him at night, because his quills/nails rub against the pot making noise :lol:



panda said:


> cute video, he seems to love the igloo upgrade!  like going from apartment to condo :lol:


Yeah he really likes his igloo! That with the CN = no more liner diving!

And I'm going to double post a bit here, but here is Kashi in his igloo


----------



## panda

only real men love pink ;]


----------



## firephoenixla

awe, love that splat.. Paprika does that just about every time she walks into her pigloo.. she'll walk halfway into the door, splat out so just her back legs are hanging out the door stretched out behind her, and then get up and continue on into the pigloo.. she'll do several walk arounds inside her house, then curl up in a ball and go to sleep pressed into the side of the house with her paws up on one of the walls... she's funny like that


----------



## DexterTheHog

hahaha igloo splat! so cute


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

firephoenixla said:


> awe, love that splat.. Paprika does that just about every time she walks into her pigloo.. she'll walk halfway into the door, splat out so just her back legs are hanging out the door stretched out behind her, and then get up and continue on into the pigloo.. she'll do several walk arounds inside her house, then curl up in a ball and go to sleep pressed into the side of the house with her paws up on one of the walls... she's funny like that


That is soooo adorable!!! Pictures or video please <3 <3 <3

I have another igloo splat photo


----------



## hanhan27

I didn't see the mealworms video until now. I love how you can see Kashi's little teeth almost the whole video :lol: 

Kashi is officially one of my favorite hedgehogs


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Hello fellow hedgehog lovers!

A Kashi update is long overdue...

So here's a picture of him enjoying some face pets


----------



## PJM

Shae, your video almost put ME to sleep! (I mean that in a good way) :lol: 
Sweet, sleepy Kashi.


----------



## hanhan27

Milly and I are cuddling in bed, and we watched the video together on my iPod. She thinks Kashi is very handsome. I think he is a brave brave man for letting you pet his ears! Haha


----------



## Hedgieonboard

He looks so relaxed and comfy  I always love hearing and seeing Kashi updates, what a little sweetheart.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

So my boyfriend got me a hedgehog plushie named Howie as my early birthday present... When I introduced Kashi to his new brother this was his reaction...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

hanhan27 said:


> Milly and I are cuddling in bed, and we watched the video together on my iPod. She thinks Kashi is very handsome. I think he is a brave brave man for letting you pet his ears! Haha


I showed Kashi some pics of Milly, and he thought she was quite the gal too  But alas, their love is forbidden! :lol:

He LOVES getting his ears rubbed :lol: I have no idea why, but he absolutely adores it... I think maybe it's because I've always handled his ears ever since I brought him home. He had the cutest dumbo ears when he was a baby <3


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Kashi's face is so priceless, looks like "How dare she get another hedgie" lol. Too adorable


----------



## susanaproenca

Omg Kashi's expression is just hilarious on that picture! Now we know he won't be happy if you ever get a second hedgie! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I showed Kashi some pics of Milly, and he thought she was quite the gal too  But alas, their love is forbidden! :lol:
> 
> He LOVES getting his ears rubbed :lol: I have no idea why, but he absolutely adores it... I think maybe it's because I've always handled his ears ever since I brought him home. He had the cutest dumbo ears when he was a baby <3


Haha, I don't think Milly is ready for the responsibility of a relationship right now. She can barely keep her teenage mood swings in check with me. I wouldn't want to encourage any domestic violence! :lol:

Milly literally freaks out when I touch her ears. When I rub her forehead and her visor, she gets all relaxed and sleepy, but if my finger even brushes across her ear, I don't hear the end of it. We are working on it, though.  She was that way with her feet for the first couple weeks she was home, but I just harassed her so much while playing with her feet that she gave up being cranky about it and now does the, "Really? You're really going to clip my nails and give me a foot rub while I'm sleeping?" face. heheheeee.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Hello all ^_^

So I wanted to show you guys how Kashi sleeps on my palm (you've all seen the pics!), so I took a video.

Unfortunately that was as close to him as I could get without him huffing from the glare of the laptop... So sorry in advance about him being so tiny on the screen.






hanhan27,
Kashi still huffs when I touch his feet, but his ears are not a problem at all :lol: I guess all hedgehogs are very different :3


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

Awuh, He is so cute  Claira doesn't mind when I touch her feet, she kinda deals with it. :roll: I hope she will stay that way.


----------



## cylaura

Awwww that's so sweet! I loved the video. Kashi is such an easy-going boy. 

Liam has never been comfortable sleeping out in the open like that. I guess I'll just have to have vicarious cuteness through you and Kashi!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi being his laid-back, sweet self 











xiwishtoloveyou said:


> Awuh, He is so cute  Claira doesn't mind when I touch her feet, she kinda deals with it. :roll: I hope she will stay that way.


I hope she does too! For your sake :lol:



cylaura said:


> Awwww that's so sweet! I loved the video. Kashi is such an easy-going boy.
> 
> Liam has never been comfortable sleeping out in the open like that. I guess I'll just have to have vicarious cuteness through you and Kashi!


Thank you  It took him around a year before he started doing this. I took baby steps and he eventually became his cuddly, laid back self ^_^ I'm trying to work on getting him to let me touch his belly atm


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Another of Kashi falling asleep on my palm :3


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That pic with him resting his head on his paws is too adorable that I can't even express it  He always looks like such a sweetheart and peaceful.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Omgosh he is so cute I cant stand it! :lol: I love all the ones of him sleeping in your palm. Though I gotta say, my ultimate favorite for now is the one of him making that uber rebellious face when lying in his pee :lol: What a lil punk he is


----------



## hanhan27

Kashi really gets me with that dangling leg! What a sweetheart


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Hello all!

Here's a quick update!

With uni picking up (midterms ) and everything, I haven't had the chance to post much... but I do still visit HHC everyday over my morning coffee ^_^

Kashi is being Kashi as usual... he really likes my long hair :? 
Here's a picture of what he does...


----------



## sweetergrrrl

LOL He is adorable!! Wish I could get Link to come out a little more...^_^;


----------



## hanhan27

:lol: What a stinker! He is so cute, I want to hug himmm <3

Hedgie quills feel really strange on sensitive skin! Milly tried to burrow under my ponytail once... I was laughing hysterically motioning for my boyfriend to remove her from my hair and worrying that I was inadvertently going to make her fall off me all at the same time. It was interesting


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

hanhan27 said:


> Hedgie quills feel really strange on sensitive skin! Milly tried to burrow under my ponytail once... I was laughing hysterically motioning for my boyfriend to remove her from my hair and worrying that I was inadvertently going to make her fall off me all at the same time. It was interesting


Yeah it tickles so much! I'm also kinda allergic to Kashi... so sometimes I get all red >_< But oh well. If I put Kashi anywhere near my hair he will start anointing with it, or he will try to crawl into it (as seen by the photo above) :?

Anyway, here's a picture from today... It's of Kashi plotting "world dominashun"


----------



## shawnwk1

love it he's got his mouth just slightly open and that one arm tucked so it looks like he's sucking his thumb lol. he is such a cutie.


----------



## Lilysmommy

"So Kashi, what are we going to do today?" "Same thing we do every day, Pinky...TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!" (Sorry, couldn't resist! :lol: ) Kashi is so adorable and you get the best pictures of him!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Lilysmommy said:


> "So Kashi, what are we going to do today?" "Same thing we do every day, Pinky...TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!" (Sorry, couldn't resist! :lol: ) Kashi is so adorable and you get the best pictures of him!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for adding that! That made me lol ^_^
and thank youu :3 I think i take too many pictures of him, which is probably why I end up with so many funny ones...

Here's a video from tonight:





He's so mellow. He's great during our bonding sessions  Just cuddles/sleeps or chills like this for most of the time... that is, until the cats come over and get curious :lol:


----------



## PJM

Cute picture! I can see Kashi rubbing those feet together & saying 'Muuhahahahaha!'
:lol:


----------



## Alastrina

Kashi as a gentleman of fortune ^_^

[attachment=0:2quj0tky]Ka****opHat.jpg[/attachment:2quj0tky]

Such a handsome little man!


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

:lol: Awwwwwzz. Haha, that's so cutee! Kashi is so cute.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Tonight Kashi tried to ninja his way into my shirt... He is currently in there right now... Except my back is itching like crazy because I'm allergic to him!!! 










Also, this is just a picture of him hanging out with my two cats on my bed


----------



## shetland

Adorable! He looks like he is smiling on the bed! And that little hand stretched out!! The beep bop nose in the other picture is precious too.


----------



## shetland

Adorable! He looks like he is smiling on the bed! And that little hand stretched out!! The beep bop nose in the other picture is precious too.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

His little face peeking out is too adorable  He knows he's got you lol You will endure the itchiness instead of making him move from his nice warm comfy spot. You have to love hedgies and the things they make you do for them


----------



## Alastrina

In the group shot Kashi looks like he is smiling


----------



## PJM

I love the hiding picture. Just a nose. Cutie!


----------



## hanhan27

I just love the picture of Kashi and the kitties. He fits right in, lazing around on your bed!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kashi's grumpy face!


----------



## shetland

Kisses on the nose for the gorgeous hedgie!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boop!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Hello all.. I have been rather negligent with Kashi lately  I haven't taken him out as often as I used to... and when I take him out, it's been at most an hour of bonding  I feel like such a terrible hedgie mommy.

To make it up to him, I gave him a nice bath, clipped his nails, and gave him lots of mealies today <3

Here's a picture of us, post-bath


----------



## hanhan27

You both have the same facial expression :lol: So funny!

Don't feel bad. Lots of us have times where we can't give hedgie as much time as we would like. Some days, I think they appreciate that.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That's too adorable, all squeaky clean and cozy


----------



## shetland

Kashi is always so adorable!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Thank you all!

Long overdue Kashi update... Here's a new photo:

"Herp-a-derp-a-herrrr"









:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
His expression just killed me!


----------



## lmg_319

OMG! That is just soo cute and hilarious. What a cutie


----------



## Torston

Holy herp a derp! So hilarious and adorable.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That is such a hilariously, adorable expression


----------



## ThePliny

What an awesome picture of Kashi! Love the expression on his face!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

All I can say is :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

What a cutie he is


----------



## PJM

:lol: What can I say...Kashi is a killer cute hedgie. That expression is priceless.


----------



## shetland

The photo is fantastic! Kashi looks like he is smiling at the camera!!! Kashi, look at the camera and say mealie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastrina

Kashi inspired me


----------



## GoldenEyes

cutest smile ever!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

He really has the funniest expressions sometimes :lol: This photo reminds me of the one I took almost a year ago where I caught him in between chomping down on a kibble, and he looked like he was going =D ahaha

Alastrina, those are adorable! Kashi appreciates all the photo editing you have done for him!


----------



## Alastrina

I couldn't resist that smile! He has one of the most expressive hedgie faces I've ever seen. Besides, how else will I avoid my work? *grin*

Keep smilin' Kashi!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Hello all!

Update on Kashi:
He lets me snuggle my nose into his fur/face!

Here's a video of me just messing around with him (i.e. booping his nose, making him "dance" and then giving him lots of snuggles).

He was not very amused because I woke him up much earlier than usual


----------



## PJM

He's so relaxed & kissable! Love the feet in front of his face. I love him even more now.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I think I take too many pictures of Kashi, but here are a few from my phone (I'm having fun with the different camera apps!)










This one made me lol because his eyes look so googly! XD


----------



## PJM

:lol: Kashi looks cute in blush. 
There is no such thing as too many pictures. 
I've got over 800 pictures of Zoey & believe me, I wish I had 800 times that many.


----------



## shetland

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh! The pictures are wonderful!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Hello everyone!

So I thought I was long overdue for a Kashi update...

I've been trying to socialize my cats more with the hedgie, and so I've been putting Kashi's cuddle sack/towel next to my cat Cha Cha (the less curious of the two) so that he could sniff a couple times, etc. I thought maybe some positive reenforcement might be good, so I gave Cha Cha and Kashi both food while they hung out with each other.

Cha Cha has a thing for Kashi's kibbles... even though they are the exact same kind that he eats... Apparently it's tastier because it comes from the hedgehog cage :roll: So I gave him a few while Kashi snacked on a couple too 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php ... 5657&saved


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I've been posting so much about Po' Boy, that I haven't updated this thread in a while.

Today it's going to be another video of Kashi from the night before. Just me with my annoying high pitched baby talk... but who can help it with a face like that?!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151286018925657

And also a photo of Kashi going, "Dis MY bowl of mealies!"


----------



## raerysdyk

I LOVE that picture of Kashi! Haha, not so good at sharing, huh? :lol: So stinking adorable!


----------



## Nancy

As always, he is adorable.


----------



## jerseymike1126

Does he like to walk on your laptop? Pokey seems to love walking back and forth on mine.


----------



## shetland

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## readthebook2

I spent an hour going through this whole thread...... he is so adorable and funny. Keep posting!


----------



## TeddysMommy

Love the new pics! As well as your AWESOME wallpaper XD


----------



## mary ellen

* Those are such cute pictures. I always love seeing Kashi's signature picture, where he's peeking out of his blanket. He looks sooo adorable there! *


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Hello all! It's been a while, so I thought I'd update with photo of Kashi sleeping on his favorite spot 









Well, he's not REALLY sleeping, but he is slowly drifting into lalaland 

He's such a sweet, mellow guy.



jerseymike1126 said:


> Does he like to walk on your laptop? Pokey seems to love walking back and forth on mine.


Kashi's not particularly fond of any surfaces other than my body and his cage :lol: If I put him anywhere, unless he is eating, he will either scurry into his cuddle sack, into the depths of my blanket, or crawl back onto me to get some snoozes :lol:


----------



## ThePliny

Gark! That photo just killed me with an excess of cute. Sweet little Kashi!


----------



## scout536

cute photos! Bath splat. lol


----------



## shetland

The picture is precious! I love his little leg perched forward and the expression on his little face is so peaceful.


----------



## hanhan27

Kashi is so small! Milly's butt hangs off my hand when I hold her like that.  

He is such a sweetheart. I wish I could hug him!


----------



## alyssinreality

hanhan27 said:


> Kashi is so small! Milly's butt hangs off my hand when I hold her like that.
> 
> He is such a sweetheart. I wish I could hug him!


So the way this photo is, I couldn't tell it was her hand. It kind of looks like an arm from this angle. So I just kept staring at it forever and I saw your post and was like small?!?! Kashi is huuge!

Haha then I started moving my hand in different ways to figure out how the photo was taken and now I understand. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

:lol: Good job, alyssinreality 

And yes, Kashi is teeny tiny! Only ~320 grams. Compared to Po' Boy he looks like he's still a babyyy


----------



## jerseymike1126

My hedgie is small too. I keep telling him hes lucky cause he gets extra snacks!


----------



## PJM

Sweet Kashi. I love the picture. All curled up, with that one arm dangling. Precious.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Time for a Kashi update~

So as you all know already, Kashi absolutely adores baths. He used to hate baths in the sink, but recently, he has started to like them more  So no more frantically trying to run up the sides yay!

This makes bathing him much easier, and today I too a video of him getting a scrub with a toothbrush. In the video, he does a cute stretch, and several half yawns (one interrupted by a sneeze!).

I hope you guys like it! I keep watching it over and over because he's so darn cute :lol:


----------



## nualasmom

OMG!!! That was adorable!!! I loved it! The stretch was so cute n I can't get enough of his little yawns. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sublunary

That video is adorable! I can't believe how calm he is in the water. The stretch is unbelievably cute.


----------



## alyssinreality

Hedgie tongues crack me up. I'm sitting the the library laughing to myself and look like a crazy person.


----------



## Rainy

Awe....that's adorable! He's so calm in the bath.  My cheeks hurt from smiling so much. *ouch* <3


----------



## shetland

Oh my goodness! That stretch is adorable! And those yawns!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Thanks everyone ^_^

He is very silly  I wish I had caught the huuuge yawn he did before I started filming  I have yet to photograph him yawning... but one day <

Kashi is such a mellow guy all the time even in his baths :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy

Hehehe that tongue... so cute!


----------



## vasogoma

Kashi is adorable! <3 That last pic was very cute


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Time for another Kashi update~
I'd update Po' Boy more, but all I can get is a ball of quills for photos :lol: :roll: 
Today I let Kashi explore my bed (watching him like a hawk so that he wouldn't fall off). He found my freshly laundered hoodie that I hadn't folded yet, and made himself comfortable!

He's like, "No humans! Only hedgehogs allowed in his squishy fortress!"


----------



## hanhan27

Ohh Kashi <3 I love him! "Get out... Dis MY fort!"


----------



## hedgieluv

I love pics of Kashi! How is Po' Boy doing? Thriving, I'm sure, in such a good home. I'm always interested in what he's doing. Kashi is just too cute!


----------



## Rainy

Oh Kashi. You can't run away from your medicine. Not even your fort can save you!! Is Po'Boy losing any weight? How's he doing?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

hedgieluv said:


> I love pics of Kashi! How is Po' Boy doing? Thriving, I'm sure, in such a good home. I'm always interested in what he's doing. Kashi is just too cute!


Unfortunately, not as much progress as I had hoped  Little boy is still such a grump, but at least I've managed to be persistent enough for him to let me clip a few of his nails :lol: The next 3 weeks will unfortunately be a set back because I am leaving to Korea for three weeks (I'm an international student originally from there, and I need to go back because of health issues), and leaving him with my boyfriend. I know he will clean his cage, etc, but I'm afraid he's not too sure how to handle a massive grumpy hog :lol:



Rainy said:


> Oh Kashi. You can't run away from your medicine. Not even your fort can save you!! Is Po'Boy losing any weight? How's he doing?


He thought he could.. but then the evil human pulled him out and man handled him until he would let her stick that yucky syringe full of yucky stuff down his throat :lol:

No weight loss yet  I'm having a CSW shipped over from Yara soon, so hopefully that will encourage him to run some more. I think the comfort wheel is too small for him lol


----------



## SpiritWolves1

wow. he is so calm in the bath! Kumo will NOT sit still at all and always tries to get out, he is such a bad boy. lol he is soo cute <3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

It's Kashi's birthday today. Unfortunately I am not at home to celebrate it with him (I am in Korea getting a surgery) 

He is 2 years old already! Time flies by so fast. Happy birthday Kashi!



SpiritWolves1 said:


> wow. he is so calm in the bath! Kumo will NOT sit still at all and always tries to get out, he is such a bad boy. lol he is soo cute <3


Yes he loves baths ^_^


----------



## hanhan27

Happy birthday, Kashi, you handsome devil! I'm sure mom will spoil you when she gets back  

Good luck with your surgery! You're in my thoughts.


----------



## SpiritWolves1

so cute <3


----------

